# Da Deaf Skulls



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

So before I start anything in this project log I must give thanks where it is due. A sincere heart felt thanks goes out to JustindKates for taking all of the pictures for this project log. This man does some seriously amazing work with a camera and a lens and is the only reason this log is possible. If you like to see some of his miniature work check out his project log titled Raven Guard pic heavy or something like that.

If you'd like to see some of his photo talent then go check out his book Sanguis Vitam Est translated into English (A Vampire book for all those sick and tired of the pansy vampires that hollywood has plastered world wide thanks to Twilight and those who love to see Playboy models gone Vamp). Seriously go check it out you won't be disappointed. Alright shameless plug over now onto the project log.


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

I like Justin took a nice long break from the hobby and when I came back came back jumping in with both feet and decided to paint a 131 model ork army crazy I know.

First just wanted to show all of the models that will actually be in the finished army. Also included is the warboss from the black reach set which actually isn't going to be in the army but I felt was a pretty cool paint job so far even though he is still a WIP.


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

The first squad I did was really a test squad for some of the color choices and techniques I'd be using. As a whole I was pleased with the squad however I am going to be changing the colors on the cloth that is wrapped around certain wrists and guns on these guys. I could upload all the pictures for these guys however it might crash the server so I'm only putting up a few so everyone can get the idea.


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lastly for the time being is a squad that I have that is about 85% done along with the shock attack gun another model that won't be in the army but was to damn cool not to buy and paint.


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

Well that's about it for the initial upload let me know what you think any comments questions or suggestions are more then welcome can't wait to hear what everyone thinks enjoy.


----------



## Lothandor (Oct 5, 2010)

Very nice little brother, I like it.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

They look really good, you may want to remove some of the mould lines before you paint them next time but otherwise they look really good. k:


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

agreed about the mold lines I have to admit that when I started putting everything together I fell victim to the kid in the candy store syndrome and literally could not wait to start painting and hence why the mold lines are still on


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good I wont say a word about lines but I must say ... "Drill da Barrels, weze Orks kant fires widdout da 'oles in da barrels" Other than that the look great. +rep


----------



## Yakashia (Oct 5, 2010)

I am loving the Warboss paint scheme, your blue is so bright  and wikkid Detail..

Love it


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice Deff Skullz. 

The blue really make these chaps pop. 

The seams and barrels issue has been dealt with already. 

Do you plan on any vehicles?


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey I didn't mind taking photos of some Orks. Doing Raven gaurd if I don't take a break from painting black and white I'm going to blow my head off.


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

no currently there are no vehicles in the army though I do have six Kans sitting in my box waiting to get assembled and painted but for the current list none what so ever


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Not enough blue in there to be deathskulls. Red shirts:shok: are they a bunch of evil suns sneaking in the army? More blue is needed really for deathskulls it is their lucky color so put it on everything. Some lucky tattoos and on random bits will really make it a deathskull army. 

The SAG is still a great weapon so you may want to try it in your army some times just for giggles and see what happens.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Wait, skulls with a hearing problem?

Oh...

Still, very nice army! +rep


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Asecino13 said:


> agreed about the mold lines I have to admit that when I started putting everything together I fell victim to the kid in the candy store syndrome and literally could not wait to start painting and hence why the mold lines are still on


Don't worry I often do that too. :laugh:


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

About the shirts the army is a foot sloggin mob army and I need a quick and easy way to tell the squads apart for when i go to tournaments so each squad has different colored shirts. Also it can't be seen but all the squads have a decent amount of blue i.e. some of the ones who have the space available have blue and white check patterns on their backs so on and so forth


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work... hey, I wanna pick your brain on Thursday about how you did the gravel on the base for your Warboss... When I do the Skaven, I'm thinking that would look good...

Glad to see you on here too... 

Chris


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Chris no problem I'll be up at the store


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

just a quick update I should be finishing up the second squad of boyz tonight and after that I'll be starting on the bikers just a preview here's what the models are looking like.... and yes I know mold lines


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Asecino13 said:


> just a quick update I should be finishing up the second squad of boyz tonight and after that I'll be starting on the bikers just a preview here's what the models are looking like.... and yes I know mold lines


It could just be the picture but the spray paint looks quite thick. You might want to use less next time, though as I said it could just be the picture.


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

wombat I know what your talking about and it is just the picture. The primer came out great perfectly smooth thin coat.


----------



## Asecino13 (Aug 21, 2010)

so just a quick long overdue update been doing some work on the warboss on bike and almost have the jet engine where I want it so hear it is


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Now that is pretty damn awesome. It kind of takes jet bike to another level .


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So when do we see the finished warboss?


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very bright and bold.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work so far, very neat painting +rep


----------

